# advice on a new dog?



## DV_EMT (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi all,

So my wife and I are thinking about getting another dog. We currently have a little lab/chiuaha (sp) mix but its really obnoxious and my wife raised it. So... I'm looking for something bigger. our apartment complex wont allow us to have anything that could be considered "vicious" ie pitbulls, and things of that nature. 

So any ideas?

any and all suggestion will be considered!


----------



## Onceamedic (Dec 2, 2009)

go to a local shelter and rescue a dog.  Don't buy one.  You will never regret it.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Dec 2, 2009)

Kaisu said:


> go to a local shelter and rescue a dog.  Don't buy one.  You will never regret it.



+1 from someone that has nursed plenty of unwanted pups and kits back to health and found them good homes... there is nothing better you could do...

And then make the dog useful...  Somethign that can never be said of a chihuahua.  Eat, sleep, crap, yap, bite you when you piss it off...  or...  Eat, sleep, save a life...  Law Dog, Disaster (USAR) Dog, Area Search Dog, Trailing Dog, Arson Dog, Cadaver Dog, Water Dog, Avalache Dog... just saying...  Think about it.  Oh, and look for a hound...


----------



## Sasha (Dec 2, 2009)

DV_EMT said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So my wife and I are thinking about getting another dog. We currently have a little lab/chiuaha (sp) mix but its really obnoxious and my wife raised it. So... I'm looking for something bigger. our apartment complex wont allow us to have anything that could be considered "vicious" ie pitbulls, and things of that nature.
> 
> ...



Boston Terriers. Best dogs I've ever owned. Good with kids, super loveable, not at all vicious, good with other dogs and animals, only downfall is they get some respiratory problems from the smushed in nose. My dog gets the reverse sneeze thing going, all you do is rub her throat, calm her down and she's good as new. You will never regret a boston terrier. And most have no tails, one less thing for you to bathe.


----------



## wyoskibum (Dec 2, 2009)

*Be careful.......*



DV_EMT said:


> So... I'm looking for something bigger. our apartment complex wont allow us to have anything that could be considered "vicious" ie pitbulls, and things of that nature.
> 
> So any ideas?
> 
> any and all suggestion will be considered!



I would do some research first.  A lot of the larger working dogs will have very high drive which means that you will need to exercise them daily.  If you decide to go with a shelter dog, try to do some personality testing.  You don't want a dog that either gets aggressive or cowers at loud noises.  You want a dog that is curious about the noise or indifferent.


----------



## fma08 (Dec 2, 2009)

Weimer.

10 char


----------



## allvitals09 (Dec 2, 2009)

Newfoundland.  They most non-aggressive dog I have ever seen.  From kids jumping on there backs for a ride to horses and cows stepping on them and they still just keep walking.


----------



## Seaglass (Dec 2, 2009)

The nice thing about getting a shelter dog is that you can often learn more about personality. Right now, there are a lot of dogs who were given up because owners couldn't afford to keep them, not for any actual troubles. The bad thing is that you often have to work pretty hard to earn the dog's trust, especially with older and abused dogs. I'd recommend it regardless. 

Take a careful look at your lifestyle. If you're very physically active and want a companion, don't get a lazy dog. If you don't have the time or inclination exercise every day with your dog, don't get one that will need it, especially if you don't have a lot of space. If you're planning to stay in the apartment for awhile, be careful... it is possible to have big dogs in apartments, but can also be a pretty big hassle if you don't have enough energy, space, or time. 

Be careful about how the dog is with others. If you might be having kids in the next 10-15 years (or already have them), ask if the shelter knows how the dog is around kids, and so on. 



Kaisu said:


> go to a local shelter and rescue a dog.  Don't buy one.  You will never regret it.



Hate to say this, but I saw plenty of cases at the local shelter where people regretted adoptions or purchases. Sometimes they got over it and kept them. Sometimes they didn't. Be really careful... a lot of otherwise good people find that they just can't love something that's destroying their lives, which is exactly what a new dog can do.


----------



## Onceamedic (Dec 2, 2009)

Of course you are correct.  Idiots of every persuasion can in fact pick the wrong animal and screw it up.  

A person has to be smart about it.  It took me 3 visits to determine that the last dog I adopted was in fact, the right dog.  He is a malamute/shepherd cross and the best dog I have ever owned.  I've had him now for 5 years and I get the heebie jeebies when I think about the day that, as is inevitable with every pet, I have to say goodbye.

I just have a real hate-on for the animals as industry attitude and I really cannot even volunteer at a shelter because I would wind up one of those crazy lady hoarders with too many animals.  (I give 'em money instead)


----------



## Seaglass (Dec 2, 2009)

Kaisu said:


> Of course you are correct.  Idiots of every persuasion can in fact pick the wrong animal and screw it up.



I wouldn't always call them idiots... just naive. Some people think that with pets, you can just fall in love with them at the shelter and that'll get you through everything. Then they realize they're in way over their heads, whether that's in terms of time committment, finances, energy, or whatnot. Some of them I want to track down and shoot; others, I just feel really sorry for. Though never as sorry as I feel for the pets.

ETA: I volunteered at local shelters from the time I was old enough until a few years ago. Couldn't take them home because I'm allergic to everything. Now I'm too allergic to even really have them, let alone work in a shelter, and the ones I have are going to have to be my last. I feel really guilty every time I drive by the place.

Second edit: People who run puppy mills are right up there with child rapist/murderers on the list of people I absolutely hate. I don't mind legitimate breeders who care for their puppies and are honestly interested in the health of the breed, though.


----------



## CountryEMT-bGurl (Dec 2, 2009)

allvitals09 said:


> Newfoundland.  They most non-aggressive dog I have ever seen.  From kids jumping on there backs for a ride to horses and cows stepping on them and they still just keep walking.


2nd the Newfoundland. 
They require min. excerise, and are lazy, calm, and the best dog ever. I have a newfie puppy (hard to potty train though) I also raised Great Danes, they are the same as the Newfie, although short haired.  They both are AWESOME apartment dogs as well!!


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Dec 2, 2009)

Kaisu said:


> Of course you are correct.  Idiots of every persuasion can in fact pick the wrong animal and screw it up.
> 
> A person has to be smart about it.  It took me 3 visits to determine that the last dog I adopted was in fact, the right dog.  He is a malamute/shepherd cross and the best dog I have ever owned.  I've had him now for 5 years and I get the heebie jeebies when I think about the day that, as is inevitable with every pet, I have to say goodbye.
> 
> I just have a real hate-on for the animals as industry attitude and I really cannot even volunteer at a shelter because I would wind up one of those crazy lady hoarders with too many animals.  (I give 'em money instead)



Yep, don't rush it.  You are making a desision that will be with you for the next 10-15 years (if you are resposible).  Take your time and make the right choice for you and for the animal.  My last dog (another hound) died from renal failure in 2002.  Despite the fact that I worked with animals for muc of the following 7 years, I never took any home long term (only to play nurse).  When I was finally ready in 2007 for a new dog, I knew what I wanted.  I waited almost 2 years; waiting for what was right for me.  Yes, I had visited the Humane Society often and had numerous dogs I could have rescued from my job...  but I waited until I was sure.  I got an e-mail on a wednesday last January about a liter of bloodhounds...  on Friday I am driving home with a 12 pound redhead sleeping next to me in the Jeep... FREE of course as I will not spend money to purchase an animal.  2 years of waiting and looking ended in a split second desision becasue I knew what I wanted...  Take the time to ponder it... SO NOT make a hsty desision without taking that time to think it over, otherwise it will not turn out well for you or the dog...


----------



## BruceD (Dec 2, 2009)

One small suggestion -

You said your apartment doesn't allow dogs considered vicious.  I myself consider the chiuaha (whatever) as vicious.

One thing I suggest to all who are getting a dog (even though you already have one), is to get a book about raising dogs.  There are some real pearls out there that can really help keep a pet from becoming a nightmare.

A buddy of mine has raised pit bulls for many years and they turn out to be smart, funny, friendly family pets (no - never when young children are around!), but they think they are lap dogs. It's all in the way dogs are raised.

I don't mean to make this a pro/anti pit bull thread, I only want to make a point that dogs become good or bad based much on the owner's raising & treatment of the animals as they grow with a bit 'o genetics tossed in.

Best of luck in finding the right dog.

-B


----------



## foxfire (Dec 2, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> I wouldn't always call them idiots... just naive. Some people think that with pets, you can just fall in love with them at the shelter and that'll get you through everything. Then they realize they're in way over their heads, whether that's in terms of time committment, finances, energy, or whatnot. Some of them I want to track down and shoot; others, I just feel really sorry for. Though never as sorry as I feel for the pets.
> 
> Second edit: People who run puppy mills are right up there with child rapist/murderers on the list of people I absolutely hate. I don't mind legitimate breeders who care for their puppies and are honestly interested in the health of the breed, though.


agree. puppy mills are a crime! the owners of the mill should be put in the same conditions they put there animals in! 
 my family has six dogs. And each one was given considerable thought before coming home. Three we rescued from being put down. One is almost twenty years old now, and still going strong. ^_^ 



Mountain Res-Q said:


> +1 from someone that has nursed plenty of unwanted pups and kits back to health and found them good homes... there is nothing better you could do...


+1 agreed.


Mountain Res-Q said:


> And then make the dog useful...  Somethign that can never be said of a chihuahua.  Eat, sleep, crap, yap, bite you when you piss it off...



LOL!! I have one and you just described her perfectly. Though we are working on the times she is ticked and tries to take your fingers off. She is getting better about it. They are not kid friendly dogs.


best of luck finding a dog.


----------



## WarDance (Dec 2, 2009)

I grew up with a Beagle.  He was such a cute, loving and entergetic little dog.  He had a ton of energy but was very smart and well trained.  
My other dog now lives with my parents.  She is a malteese.  Not really my style because she is less than 10 pounds and fluffy but she is full of personality!  She loves people and was the easiest dog I've ever trained.  She is very terrier like and enjoys hunting lizzards and chasing squirrels...don't let the long hair and bows fool you!
Another reccomendation is a German Shorthaired Pointer.  A friend has one and I love that dog!  They need a great deal of excersize but that's what I like about them.  I would dog sit for them before I moved and I would take Catfish (best name ever) on pretty good distance runs then he would come home and try to be a giant lap dog.  Although they are not for everyone because those dogs need a job or they will destroy your house.


----------



## A36 (Dec 2, 2009)

Another thing to consider is how your lab/chihuahua (how is that even possible?) will tolerate having another dog to share their territory. My (ex)wife actually brought our black lab to the shelter to see how he'd interact with the yellow lab she wanted. How is your current dog around other dogs?


----------



## Onceamedic (Dec 2, 2009)

A36 said:


> Another thing to consider is how your lab/chihuahua (how is that even possible?) will tolerate having another dog to share their territory. My (ex)wife actually brought our black lab to the shelter to see how he'd interact with the yellow lab she wanted. How is your current dog around other dogs?



I had a cat at home, rescued from the shelter also.  I took the cat's favorite toy to the dog on visit #2 and let him sniff it and play with it.  I then took the toy back to the cat.  He sniffed it and played with it.  When I finally brought the dog home, I put him in the porch.  The cat came to the window to see what that familiar odor was.  When the dog was let into the house, the cat was put in another room with the door closed.  The dog ran around and checked out the house.  When he was comfortable, the cat was allowed to roam.

It seems like a lot of trouble, but within 3 hours, these animals were sleeping within 3 feet of each other.  They have never become the best of buddies, but they tolerate each other and I have no fear of either getting hurt.


----------



## bunkie (Dec 3, 2009)

I wouldn't recommend a newfie if you are in a small place, but otherwise they are amazing dogs. I have a husky/australian shepherd mix that we adopted when she was 1 and she's a great size and wonderful dog. Boxers are also good dogs but extremely hyper.


----------



## DV_EMT (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks all, you responses and feedback has been very good.

@ Res-Q - I must say that I have been looking at various hounds and I think i'd very much like one. I will most likely try to train it for SAR. but of course i'd need some pointers on training them. Unfortunately, my wife doesnt want to get one because she thinks that they "look sad" all the time.

@ newfie lovers - I do think that it'd be a cool do, but I think my wife's allergies would kick up too much.

I'd love to have a husky or a HUGE St Bernard... but thats just me. there's no way were getting a fluffy or "yapper" dog like the one we have. the dog we have does very well with other dogs surprisingly... just not small ones.

any other suggestions... maybe pertaining to hound dogs?


----------



## Seaglass (Dec 3, 2009)

DV_EMT said:


> any other suggestions... maybe pertaining to hound dogs?



If your wife is allergic, have her come spend time with the individual dog before adopting. I notice that I'm more allergic to some dogs than others, even among littermates, and everyone's different in how they'll react. For me, hypoallergenic dogs are just as bad as any other. Some of my allergic friends swear long-haired dogs are better for them, but not for me. 

As for hounds, I've had Rhodesian Ridgebacks (mixes and purebreds) in the past and been very happy. Would be glad to talk about them. Weimeraners are pretty similar in just about everything but color, so I'd second that recommendation as well. I hear Thai Ridgebacks are also similar, but they don't often turn up in shelters, and I've never actually cared for one. Dalmatians have tended to be one-person dogs, in my experience. It's a shame you can't get pit bulls, Rotties, or Dobermans... I've had good experiences with all. They're only as dangerous as any other dog can be--I've run across violent examples of all sorts of breeds. 

They're not hounds, but it's also hard to go wrong with labs.  Same for goldens, but with a lot more hair. With any popular breed, though, watch out for puppy mills. You can find yourself dealing with a very sick dog and some serious vet bills very quickly. With rescues, make sure you find out why they were put up for adoption... if a rescue organization tries to dodge the question, they're not reputable, but some otherwise good ones won't bring it up first. 

In an apartment, I wouldn't recommend beagles... some of them are serious howlers, and the habit can be really hard to train out. Wouldn't recommend the really huge breeds because they usually don't live as long. Don't get young greyhounds, whippets, Salukis, or anything else that loves to run if you can't at least take them to an off-leash dog park often. 

Good luck!


----------



## Micro_87 (Dec 3, 2009)

get a beagle.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Dec 3, 2009)

DV_EMT said:


> Thanks all, you responses and feedback has been very good.
> 
> @ Res-Q - I must say that I have been looking at various hounds and I think i'd very much like one. I will most likely try to train it for SAR. but of course i'd need some pointers on training them. Unfortunately, my wife doesnt want to get one because she thinks that they "look sad" all the time.
> 
> ...



Careful.  If you get into hounds, you first need to understand how strange they are.  If you are getting a hound spoecifically for SAR, realize that hounds tend to be "boxed in" in specialty.  Hounds are typically more suited to trailing, although they have been trained (with a lot of work) for other disciplines.  When it comes to those other disciplines, however, a wide variety of dogs can be trained depending on individual capabilities; labs, shepards, rotts, dobies, newfies, retrievers, and mutts; to name a few.  If you are serious about wanting to make this dog "emergency services friendly", take a pause and REALLY do research as this commitment is 10 times more serious than just getting a dog.


----------



## guardian528 (Dec 3, 2009)

golden


----------



## flhtci01 (Dec 4, 2009)

How about a 60 mph couch potato?  Look into a resuced retired greyhound.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 4, 2009)

*A lot of great suggestions! Thanks for the thread.*

I'm a beagle lover, but they do bay and bugle, so probably too loud for your apt. Needs to be able to get out and around, might do a number on your doors if not able to for their individualk temperments. Hounds are goofballs, many (esp bassets and beagles) are really big on eating trash and anything they can steal. Radar reflective dog droppings are a little scary and the vet bills can be high.

We adopted, after hours of checking and trying and multiple visits, a chihuahua mix (maybe X shiba inu?), super yappy defensive but if you hold your ground she becomes the best lap dog in the world...and a "barbie", hates to get her paws wet or go off the sidewalk. 

The only breeder to buy from is someone local who just has a dog with a litter, lives in the home, family deal. Having worked with baby rapers and animal farmers, I hesitate to actually class them together, but a commercial breeder strictly keeping a dog for the money will sell you the culls or dispositionally ruined dogs just for the money. Ditto big chain stores.

Go volunteer at a local shelter, nice folks, and you can meet lots of "eligible" pups...cats, rabbits, rats, boa constrictors...


----------



## WarDance (Dec 4, 2009)

DV_EMT said:


> any other suggestions... maybe pertaining to hound dogs?



The bigger hounds can be harder to train and I would generally stay away unless you have a really distinct job for it.  

A Beagle is also a hound and I think a better choice for just a pet.  I really can't say enough about them.  A very beloved beagle was responsible for teaching me to love dogs at a young age.  Plus they live a good period of time as opposed to the bigger ones.  Ours lived to be about 15.

Also the pointers (german and english) could be for you if you like the hounds.  They are also hunting dogs so they have some similar traits but I think they have a less independent mind set and a more willing attitude.


----------



## PhilipM3 (Dec 8, 2009)

Micro_87 said:


> get a beagle.



+1
I rescued my dog from a death sentence at the pound, and it's the best decision I ever made. She is a beagle-terrier mix, and the best mannered and smartest dog I have ever had.

Here she is when I got her at 5 weeks old.








And here she is about 10 minutes ago, at 6 months old. (She's sitting on a box because I just moved and havent completely unpacked yet


----------



## Seaglass (Dec 8, 2009)

Seconding the stuff about hounds being unlike other types. You're going to need to watch out for that food drive... a lot of them will eat anything, and you get some who don't care about much but eating. 

They do often take a lot of attention to train, but if you're already looking to train a dog for SAR, you'll need a ton of that to spare anyways. With bigger breeds, set limits while they're still young. If you get a nippy puppy, don't let it grow up to keep nipping. Important for small dogs, but bigger dogs can do a lot more damage with a single bite. 

The stuff about the lifespan is true, sadly. Smaller will generally live longer.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Dec 8, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> Seconding the stuff about hounds being unlike other types. You're going to need to watch out for that food drive... a lot of them will eat anything, and you get some who don't care about much but eating.
> 
> They do often take a lot of attention to train, but if you're already looking to train a dog for SAR, you'll need a ton of that to spare anyways. With bigger breeds, set limits while they're still young. If you get a nippy puppy, don't let it grow up to keep nipping. Important for small dogs, but bigger dogs can do a lot more damage with a single bite.
> 
> The stuff about the lifespan is true, sadly. Smaller will generally live longer.



Food drive... yep!  But, what I found was harder to deal with was the "prey drive", or as it should be known: the "nose drive".  Hounds live by their noses, which is why they are the prototypical breed for tracking and trailing.  Unfortuately, that drive can not be turned off and it will dominate their thinking (if you can call it thinking).

For instance, in SAR dogs trained as air scenting or area search are usually worked off lead, meaning that they are allowed to range out of sight of the handler as they sample the air for scent.  Trailing Dogs (and Hounds typically are trailing) are almost worked on lead (a 20-30 foot leash).  The reason is simply that these dogs are supposed to be on that scent 100%, and their dedication to that scent is so strong that overrides all other thinking; they WILL ignore everything else and go.  My hounds, and hounds that I have been around, have all be well trained and obedient, until it come to that prey drive.

Cassiopeia, my beagle (died from Renal Failure at the age of 9), had an incident once where she got free during a winter snow storm and was no where to be found.  I tracked her for about a mile (she was following deer track/scent) before I lost her track.  She showed up 2 days latter.  She was so intent on following her nose that she made it "god knows how far".  That same nose allowed her to find her way back, but it got her in trouble due to the fact that she arrived back home bloody and bruised; probably found those deer, and they were probably not to happy.  With Belle a big part of her training is conditioning; things like teaching her to "leave it" when it omes to her attention to wildlife, food, or scents that she needs to ignore.  It ain't easy...  hounds live for their noses.

Oh, and despite the fact that I love the sound of a good howl, most neighbors will probably want to kill you when the hound sees a critter or "smells a shadow" and starts braying at the moon.  ^_^


----------



## Seaglass (Dec 8, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Food drive... yep!  But, what I found was harder to deal with was the "prey drive", or as it should be known: the "nose drive".  Hounds live by their noses, which is why they are the prototypical breed for tracking and trailing.  Unfortuately, that drive can not be turned off and it will dominate their thinking (if you can call it thinking).



This is true, though I've personally found sighthounds and cur breeds (which use sight, scent & hearing) to be easier to control when there's food/prey around. But if your sighthound wants to get in some trouble, they can accomplish that very, very quickly...


----------



## kittaypie (Dec 9, 2009)

i recently adopted a yorkie from a rescue that saved her from a puppy mill. sweetest dog i have ever met in my life, and she is perfect for me. super cuddly, very loyal, and she even "smiles" when she gets excited (shows her teeth in a non-menacing way, so cute when she's happy). i am all for rescuing a dog from a foster home or the pound. it's such a good feeling


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 10, 2009)

*Lifespan versus physiognomy*

DIsregarding dogs with adverse breeding (like genetically pugged or dwarfed breeds), dogs with wide chests tend to live longer than those with narrow ones. Go figfure.


----------



## TgerFoxMark (Dec 10, 2009)

i love my black lab...sadly he thinks hes a lap dog...


----------

